# A ZTR From the Guys Who Invented the ZTR



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

My John Deere buddy recommended these to me. Being that he is a former Regional Sales Manager for Deere, that recommendation carrys a LOT of weight in my book. These folks actually invented the ZTR. Their ZTR's are about 1/3 the cost of a Deere. Thought I would pass this along for you guys to check out. 

50" ZERO-TURN MOWER


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I thought Dixon came out with the first ZTR Anyhoo it would make a good homeowner ZTR but i wouldn't use it for commercial use i just dont think it would hold up.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have contacted them and asked for more info. on them and a few other things.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Sure would make cutting around trees a breeze


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

those are sick.. id love to have one for pissing around cutting fast.... but 1/2 of my tractor use seems to be pulling something around.. for that those are useless (i assume)... 

in the 'ideal world' you would own a tractor AND a ZTR..


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

A ZTR can pull a lot more that you would think. It is still a hydrostatic drive.


----------

